# Weight Pull



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Duncan's new harness arrived today! I love it. We are now going to begin training!


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Haha very handsome! and i LOVE the name hehe :biggrin:


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

I LOVE it!!!!!:becky:

So awesome!!!:thumb:

I can't wait to see more photos!!:wink:


----------



## AngelBullys (Jan 1, 2012)

Very cool , where did you order from? Post some more pics when he gets going, does he enjoy it so far?


----------



## Huginn (Nov 21, 2011)

Oooh can't wait to see him in action! Those colors look great on him!


----------



## MissusMac (Jan 6, 2011)

Where did you get it from? I'm really interested in doing this for Miko, but then again I read somewhere that huskies don't do well in it for some reason... I just feel like he needs a "job" since he can't pull a sled in Texas


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Love it, he looks great in it. What will you start pulling?


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Thanks all! :becky:



AngelBullys said:


> Very cool , where did you order from? Post some more pics when he gets going, does he enjoy it so far?


I ordered the harness from: Here is a little info on ordering a harness for your dog She did a great job! It's custom made to his size and fits great. So far he is really enjoying it! We went to the park today and did a bit of training....



MissusMac said:


> Where did you get it from? I'm really interested in doing this for Miko, but then again I read somewhere that huskies don't do well in it for some reason... I just feel like he needs a "job" since he can't pull a sled in Texas


I bet he'd love it! You can always give it a try and see how he does. There are lots of Huskies that pull. You might want to see if there are any pulls happening in your area and go watch. Lots of times after the pull is over they will let the novice/beginners give it a try.



Herzo said:


> Love it, he looks great in it. What will you start pulling?


So far he has been pulling an empty milk jug filled with rocks. LOL. This is to get him used to the noise behind him, so far it doesn't bother him at all. Next I may do a couple old bike tires or an old chain. Then when we move up in weight a regular sized tire, etc, etc. They also sell these weight sleds, so I'm gonna get us one of those once Duncan gets a bit further in his training.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Awesome!!! Looks great against his jet black fur! I'm looking forward to seeing how he does...


----------



## ciaBrysh (Dec 16, 2011)

I can't wait to start my guys on WP I'm sure Duncan is going to do awesome =) Keep us updated!


----------



## stajbs (Jun 5, 2010)

MissusMac, I'll vouch for the fact that siberians can do quite well in weight pull. I've had 3 who pulled pro for years and one I kept in novice class because her tendency was to want to run and not pull with 4 paws on the ground and drive with the back legs and lean into the harness. I also had one guy who just didn't seem to like it so I never went beyond some light training and one novice pull with him. Every dog sort of develops their own style of pulling, and siberians tend to not always have the best form at all times, flying, leaping etc., but once they get a cart or sled going, look out. I swear the bully breeds look almost like rubber bands when they pull, but they are also quite strong, and are "pulling machines." I'm thinking with training from his Momma, Duncan is gonna kick butt. He wore his harness the first day without issue and even pulled the kids around on a sled. For a first timer that's saying something. Carol did an awesome job with the harness!!! Love the harness with his coat color, very striking!!!! Go Duncan!!


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Really nice colors of the harness against his beautiful fur!


----------

